# My new Chacoan/s



## DZLife (Apr 18, 2008)

I have two Chacoans coming in on tuesday. They are from Bobby's stock (from last year.)

I am 200% stoked!!!

I will post pics as soon as they arrive.

Oh, and one of the Chacoans will be going to my best buddy, Mike.


----------



## angelrose (Apr 19, 2008)

can't wait to see those big boys/girls. if I had the space right now I would have one as well.


----------



## DZLife (Apr 20, 2008)

Yeah, space is definitely an issue.


----------



## DZLife (Apr 22, 2008)

They are here....I am at my campus, but will post pics of them as soon as I get home.


----------



## DZLife (Apr 22, 2008)

*here they are!*

These guy are ALOT smaller than they look in the pics...
I mean they are barely bigger than my alligator lizard!

these are pics of the one I was told was a male. 
didn't measure him, but the "female" is bigger, and she's barely 11 inches.....
Kinda worried, because these guys are a year old, and the ones that Bobby kept from their generation are an average size of 18 inches, but they'll be fine. I am getting a brand new 10.0 uv strip light, and they will be getting only the finest foods 







*EDIT:* I could only upload one pic, as the others didn't save correctly. I will upload more in a few days, as I don't want to stress them out.


----------



## dorton (Apr 22, 2008)

Cute little guy, but looks like the poor fella is missing most of his claws on his right foot. Looks like he will definately be in better hands. Congrats.


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 22, 2008)

dorton said:


> Cute little guy, but looks like the poor fella is missing most of his claws on his right foot. Looks like he will definately be in better hands. Congrats.



I agree, and he looks pretty thin too. I am also glad he has a new home judging buy that picture he needed one.


----------



## AB^ (Apr 22, 2008)

That does look like that tegu has been threw a lot. Feed it heavily and it should hit some serious growth spurts. Too bad nails dont grow back : /


----------



## PuffDragon (Apr 22, 2008)

He/she looks sad  I am sure you will have it turned around in no time! Best of luck!


----------



## DZLife (Apr 22, 2008)

Lol, the scary thing is that that one is the fat one


----------



## DZLife (Apr 22, 2008)

I will upload pics of their smaller, temporary cage that they will stay in together until they put on some weight and get a bit longer.
The female is a bit aggressive when you first take her out but settles down just great, and the male is calm and sweet right from the get-go. I wish I knew 100% which is a male and which is a female....they were sold to me as his "best guess which was which"....in fact, there is a chance they might even both be of the same sex.


----------



## DZLife (Apr 22, 2008)

Aw man, I didn't realize that nails don't grow back...that's too bad. Oh well, they will be cared for with 300% love and dedication.....HOLY CRAP!!!! I am sitting on my bed with my laptop, and I totally forgot that my big ball python was sitting next to me eating a large rat (it is a bit big for her, but it's all the pet store had, and she has eaten them before)....anyway, she just squirmed.....startled the living daylights out of me!


----------



## DZLife (Apr 22, 2008)

kink in the tail of the smaller one (the supposed male)






They shipped together in that...oh, and btw, that's the bigger one. "She" is about 11 inches






this is the supposed female:


----------



## DZLife (Apr 22, 2008)

The "male" is alot thinner than the female. Other than her tiny size, she seems to be doing not all that badly.....at least not compared to the male.


Oh, and FYI, they are both a year old. Oh, and the seller isn't being uncooperative or anything...I mean he did give me a really good price on them, even though they have some issues. I feel misled as to what I was paying for, but nevertheless I am quite glad to have my hands on two chacoans. Oh, and as of now, I will be keeping them both myself.
I can probably have them nice and fixed up before long.


----------



## angelrose (Apr 23, 2008)

you will take good care of them DZ. those precious little babies need some good taken care of.


----------



## DZLife (Apr 23, 2008)

angelrose said:


> you will take good care of them DZ. those precious little babies need some good taken care of.



These "babies" should be around 18 inches at their age.....not really babies anymore....but hey, my animals are always my babies.


----------



## DZLife (Apr 24, 2008)

That's the one that I am pretty sure is female. She is total sweety, but I have decided to hold on to her until Mike is ready for a chacoan, and then I will let him take her. 

I will be working with the male for about 2 months, and once he is healthier, will be selling him here on tegutalk for likely less than I paid for him, but the buyer must accept the fact that there may be a chance that he MAY not get as big as most chacoan males do....this is purely speculation, but just want to put it out there so I am not accused of being misleading.


----------



## DZLife (Apr 24, 2008)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8165zhq6Yo">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8165zhq6Yo</a><!-- m -->

that's the url

I couldn't get it to embed properly


----------



## Tails (Apr 24, 2008)

Wow, it's crazy how small it is. it looks about the size my litle guy was when i got him... back in November (and he's a normal, not a chacoan). I'm glad it has a good home now :-D Even if it doesn't grow to full size it's still gonna be a looker


----------



## PuffDragon (Apr 25, 2008)

Looks very calm too.


----------



## DZLife (Apr 25, 2008)

Yeah, she has gotten really sweet....I'd keep her, but Mike's girl bolted, and I feel really bad for him, so instead of keeping her for myself, I will pass her on to him when he is ready.

me <3 Mike....he's my best lil buddy.


----------

